# Epoxying resistors



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I just broke down and ordered in some of the 120 ohm resistors so I can run my Johnnies.Once they come in I will give the board a review.

I read awhile back something about epoxying the winds on the resistor in the controllers.On the opposite side of the wiper,to keep things nice and smooth and to keep them secure.

Any of you guys ever tried this???Waste of time????? Will it help increase the longevity of my controllers?????

Thanks in advance!!!!!! :thumbsup: :dude: :dude: 

Mike


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The connections are pretty fragile and if you do not epoxy the wire and the connection snaps, the wire will just come unraveled and you'll have a mess. If you have glued the wire to the back, you will avoid that potential problem. I bought four of those 120 Ohm resistors and sure enough, one of the connections snapped when I was installing the resistor. Fortunately, I had followed their instructions and glued it first. The wire popped back but only to the glue spot. It was easy to fix.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm about ready to order some resistors, and was pondering using the ubiquitous JB weld for epoxying the winds in place. Seems like it should work. 

Anybody got experience to the contrary?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys.

I ordered in the 120 BRP controllers,I don't know why I said "resistors".Too many laps the last few days perhaps.

I'm thinking that they might already be epoxied.I guess I'll see in a few days when I get them.

Mike


----------

